# Canary Islands Certifcate of Residence



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Today we have had to visit the Ayuntamiento and obtain a Certificate of Residence to be presented when travelling by ferry or Aeroplane. 

This is needed in order to obtain the reduced fares and will have to be renewed every six months.

These certificate comes into use on the 1st of September.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We used to have this in Egypt when we had residency visa in our passport. We would get what they call residency rates.. sadly they stopped it a couple of years ago.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Today we have had to visit the Ayuntamiento and obtain a Certificate of Residence to be presented when travelling by ferry or Aeroplane.
> 
> This is needed in order to obtain the reduced fares and will have to be renewed every six months.
> 
> These certificate comes into use on the 1st of September.


is this the same as the green 'resident certificate' which has the NIE on it?

or something more akin to the padrón?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Neither it is something that you, in Iberian Spain, will not have to worry about. It only applies to those that live in areas where we benefit from reduced travel costs, Islas Canarias, Islas Baleares, Melilla and Ceuta.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Neither it is something that you, in Iberian Spain, will not have to worry about. It only applies to those that live in areas where we benefit from reduced travel costs, Islas Canarias, Islas Baleares, Melilla and Ceuta.


cool.......... so glad about that


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We used to have this in Egypt when we had residency visa in our passport. We would get what they call residency rates.. sadly they stopped it a couple of years ago.


The utter Cads


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The utter Cads




Lol indeed but to be honest it was yet another way the rich benefited here... the poor never travelled by plane nor did they stay in hotels.


----------

